# Patagonic Cities and Landscapes-South America



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Renovated topic 
4 photos Max per post*








​

Patagonia landscape por Marina & Enrique, en Flickr


PECKET HARBOUR por seniorjp, en Flickr



Punta Arenas por mschutt, en Flickr



Ushuaia por Valdir Grassi Jr., en Flickr
​
:cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice thread, dude!. I hope for more images.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ thanx !



Patagonia Campo por Bret Frk, en Flickr



Patagonia - Hotel Pichi Traful por fedepo18, en Flickr


Perito Moreno Glacier, Patagonia, Argentina por StevenMiller, en Flickr


Coyhaique por sebass_nunez, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

El Pueblo de Calafate por Mariano Sola, en Flickr



CALAFATE PATAGONIA ARGENTINA (9) por Say Hueque Tours in Argentina, en Flickr




perito_moreno por gelcanov, en Flickr




Porvenir - Chile por ilustranevesfotos, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Lanin National Park por Wildernesscapes Photography, en Flickr









Cochamó - Secret Patagonia por Secretpatagonia.travel, en Flickr









Andes Magic por Geoff Wise, en Flickr









patagonia por Michael Leggero, en Flickr​


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Great thread and beautiful pictures!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Puerto Natales por homayraoyarce, en Flickr



Lago General Carrera por zaire_man, en Flickr



Panoramica Fitz Roy por Danilo I. O., en Flickr



tierra del fuego - argentina - 12 por FC/spotting, en Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Patagonia por flower_bee, en Flickr



Plaza de Punta Arenas por macsbruj, en Flickr



Puerto Williams por Guide Viaggi, en Flickr



Patagônia El Calafate e Ushuaia por Mr. Colibri Freeway, en Flickr​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Do they tango or yodel in that Swiss looking part of the world.:dunno:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ I think they tango, at least in the Argentine part I don't know about the Chilean part...


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Well I think yodel is exclusive from Swizerland haha


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

patagonia por roney, en Flickr



Solo en la Patagonia por Guslight, en Flickr




Patagonia por shardox, en Flickr






Patagonia por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

San Martín De Los Andes por Javier Parigini, en Flickr


San Martín de los Andes por DanSzik, en Flickr



San Martín de los Andes por ruben gobetti, en Flickr



San Martín de los Andes por DanSzik, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Patagonia por TranceMist, en Flickr



Carretera Austral por MarioEspinoza, en Flickr



Patagonia por mscuai, en Flickr



CALETA TORTEL por sergioavelino, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Caleta Tortel. :cheers:









CALETA TORTEL por patagoniaincognita.c…, en Panoramio









Caleta Tortel por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio









Walkway in Caleta Tortel por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio









Walkways in Caleta Tortel por Andreas Kaufer, en Panoramio​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Patagonia Rainbow por ice10000, en Flickr





patagonia por againstty0, en Flickr



Patagonia - Lago Lácar por fedepo18, en Flickr




Patagonia's free spirit - Tropilla del Campo Grande por Guanaco Hills, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Argentina_Bariloche_182 por jjay69, en Flickr


Llao Llao @ Bariloche por gahczar, en Flickr



Bariloche por cmischiatti, en Flickr


Bariloche! por TeiDyHN, en Flickr​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Absolutely awesome photos. Patagonia is one of world's most scenic regions.
Thanks so much for the sharing!:cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

ArtZ said:


> ^^Absolutely awesome photos. Patagonia is one of world's most scenic regions.
> Thanks so much for the sharing!:cheers:


Thanx you fro posting dudeee! :lol:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Bariloche 01 por Juan Gargiulo, en Flickr[/IMG]



Patagônia Chilena. por Rachid Brasil, en Flickr



Parque Nacional Pali Ake - Atardecer por View of Patagonia, en Flickr




Puerto Natales waterfront Chili por Lucidio Studio, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

patagonic fox por www.obstinato.com.ar, en Flickr



Bandurrias (4) por Diego Eidelman, en Flickr



PUERTO NATALES por seniorjp, en Flickr




Río Nutria por FOTOS BENO, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I like so much Sierra Dorotea. :cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Punta arenas*




















Desfile dominical, nevando por Carlos_Y., en Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

2005-1868 Patagonia-Trelew por Stefaan & Eric, en Flickr


Trelew, la piazza por Lia Cedro Consulente Cartorange, en Flickr



Plaza in central Trelew. The green building once hosted Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid (allegedly) por anne-sun, en Flickr



San Antonio por lisandroPeralta, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

:cheers:









Patagonia Bonsai Tree por Marc Shandro, en Flickr









Spegazzini Glaciar por Marc Shandro, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*From chilean forum, posted by Vasthrash*


Chile 619 - Version 2 por Pacificnw.co.uk, en Flickr


Glacier Grey, Chile por Dietmar Temps, en Flickr


View over Glacier Grey from the top of the JG Pass por Jessie Reeder, en Flickr



El Bosque Chileno por Kmilo__, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*El Bolsón-Argentina*


El Bolsón 2011 por César Dergarabedian, en Flickr


El Bolson por Fredrik i Tromsø, en Flickr


El Bolsón - Río Azul - El Paraíso por Pablo_Natalia, en Flickr



Coordillera, el bolsòn 088 por LittleMaquinilla, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I want to be on the site of the last photo. :cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^yeah!!

*Video "Scream from Patagonia"
*
70914608







[/url]
puerto aysen por Dave_B_, en Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]
Patagonia - Aysen - Future Patagonia National Park por Steve Behaeghel, en Flickr[/IMG]



Patagonia - Aysen - Ruta de los Pilcheros por Steve Behaeghel, en Flickr



Patagonia - Aysen - Ruta de los Pilcheros por Steve Behaeghel, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Gato en Villa O'Higgins por Diego Cupolo, en Flickr



Valle del Rio Bravo (HDR) - Villa O´Higgins (Chile) por Noelegroj (Regresando de cumplir años), en Flickr



Cerros Gemelos - Villa O'Higgins HDR (Chile) por Noelegroj (Regresando de cumplir años), en Flickr



Villa O’Higgins por Diego Cupolo, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

The Singular Patagonia hotel por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr


Puerto Madryn/Peninsula Valdes por Daniel Lgnes, en Flickr









[/url]
Puerto Madryn, Patagonia, Argentina por Myriam Bardino, en Flickr[/IMG]


puerto_madryn_argentina_2007_1000_51 por bucaorg, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Milodon cave por mothclark62, en Flickr


Milodon Cave, Puerto Natales por The Singular Hotels ®, en Flickr


milodon por el_1niko, en Flickr



Cueva del Milodon por Homayra Oyarce G., en Flickr
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

IThomas said:


> Beautiful!


Thanx for looking 
Maese thomas
Enviado desde mi XT890 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Rawson-Argentina*


Tonina overa por _cristian_, en Flickr


Rawson Express por ErikSchepers.com, en Flickr



Avistando toninas por Daniel Solana, en Flickr


Molinos por ivangoneta, en Flickr​


----------



## pave_12 (Mar 4, 2013)

really nice thread


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

thanx !!^^^^​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

next!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

next page!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Pirmeras luces en Canal Yal - Isla Grande de Chiloe por Noelegroj (Regresando de cumplir años), en Flickr



Fishing in Lago Llanquihue - Puerto Varas por Mohul, en Flickr


Maiten Casting por rich_brame, en Flickr



Patigonia Lake por Saguaro Pictures, en Flickr​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

What a magical place! Having my vacation in January, I'll definitely drive down there.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stunning photos!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> What a magical place! Having my vacation in January, I'll definitely drive down there.


I recommend you rent a 4x4 and start in "rout of 7 lakes"











in port fuy you can take a ferry to argentina ( san martin de los andes)






I walked all this last summer 

then you can go down to Puerto Montt.

there you can rent a bike and start !!!!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

More pics, dude!. :cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ haha okok!


Perito Moreno Glacier por @Doug88888, en Flickr



Perito Moreno Trekking 108a por TheCoach&Me, en Flickr


Carretera Austral por Fenanov, en Flickr



Carretera Austral serpenteante - Patagonia Chilena por Noelegroj (Se abriran las grandes alamedas), en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

patagonia - argentina por roney, en Flickr


ARGENTINA por fotonato, en Flickr



CHORRILLO EL SALTO ( EL CHALTEN) PATAGONIA ARGENTINA por R I O M A N S O, en Flickr



Cordillera de los Andes (entre Moquehue y Ñorquinco, Neuquén, Patagonia Argentina). por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr
​


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Magical Place! So serene and beautiful. My spirit wil roam those lands


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ thanx dude!!!
I hope smeday your spirit stay there

turn of * Tolhuin- Argentina*


Puerto Tolhuin por maxtdf, en Flickr


Sin título por ozzietdf, en Flickr


Sunset over Lago Fagnano por VagabondJim, en Flickr


IMG_2046 por ArikMeyer, en Flickr


Tolhuin: Cabo San Pablo por fitob, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Cascada desde el Transbordador por luismelipillan, en Flickr


Caleta Gonzalo por Srta Poppins, en Flickr


cruzar corriendo por Hodein, en Flickr


20130201_Chile_2465 Pumalín Park South por Dan Lundberg, en Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Amazing like always! keep it up


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ thanx bringme!



Ushuaia por Miradas.com.br, en Flickr


Ushuaïa por benontherun.com, en Flickr


Ushuaïa por benontherun.com, en Flickr


USHUAIA por RAYANDBEE, en Flickr


Ushuaia - fin del mundo por Rita Willaert, en Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ beautiful seaside town!


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Amazing pics. Many potential wallpapers in this thread.


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ thank you for comments! artz and yellow !


Puerto Williams-1 por Marc Hors, en Flickr


Puerto Williams por Eleanor Marriott, en Flickr


Puerto Williams por Eleanor Marriott, en Flickr


Puerto Williams, Chile por Niels Rasmussen, en Flickr


Puerto Williams. Isla Navarino, Chile. por George Cereça, en Flickr


Puerto Williams. Isla Navarino, Chile. por George Cereça, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Margaridas - Rio Leona [HDR] por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Casa Lago Viedma por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Cachoeira Rio das Vueltas [HDR] por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Gerador [HDR] por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Rio Leona [HDR] por Danilo I. O., en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Lago del Desierto [HDR] por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Rio das Vueltas [HDR] por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Rio das Vueltas [HDR] por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Cores El Chalten [HDR] por Danilo I. O., en Flickr
​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Zorro Patagonico por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Corrego - El Calafate por Danilo I. O., en Flickr


Paines por Danilo I. O., en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Catedrales de Marmol por MarioEspinoza, en Flickr


Caleta Tortel por MarioEspinoza, en Flickr


Patagonia por mscuai, en Flickr


Patagonia por mscuai, en Flickr


Coyhaique | Cerro Mackay por Feffef, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

042 - Puerto Natales por Joao e Gi, en Flickr



plaza de Puerto Natales por Homayra Oyarce G., en Flickr



puerto natales por Homayra Oyarce G., en Flickr


Puerto Natales por Vincenzo Mazza - www.afterglow.it/, en Flickr


Puerto Natales por Alessandro "Il Conte" Iotti, en Flickr​


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

what's the last sculpture?


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

sur_les_etoiles said:


> what's the last sculpture?


is the sculpure to the wind..

in this part of the world the wind is really amazing...even in the streets there are lines to grab


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

I`ve been to Pta Arenas, like 10 years ago, I went there when visiting Ushuaia because it was a zona franca. The sculpture looks clean and fresh


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Centro de actividades de montaña La Hoya, Esquel, Chubut, Patagonia Argentina por Iggy Travel Consulting, en Flickr


Rafting en Esquel por Alejandro Blando, en Flickr


Esquel from the heights por Walter E.Kurtz, en Flickr



Cordillera de los Andes, en cercanías de Esquel por Alejandro Blando, en Flickr


Viejo Expreso Patagónico "La Trochita" y sus paisajes, Esquel por Iggy Travel Consulting, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

VILLA O'HIGGINS, AISÉN, CHILE: On the way to the international border with Argentina por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


Villa O'Higgins por §Claudio§, en Flickr


Villa O'Higgins por txipiflick, en Flickr


Hito fronterizo del Paso Río Mosco (Villa O´Higgins, Aysen, Chile) por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr


Hito fronterizo del Paso Río Mosco (Villa O´Higgins, Aysen, Chile) por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr​


----------



## Xavimvd (Sep 3, 2013)

*PUERTO NATALES | Natales Commune | Última Esperanza Province | XIII Region of Magallan and Chilean Antarctica. *​
These photos were taken by me last June:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ awesome pictures dude!!


The hanging glacier in Queulat National Park, Chile... por Manon van der Lit, en Flickr


Parque Quelat por bspoon415, en Flickr


PN Quelat - Ventisquiero Congelat por *Black Sheep*, en Flickr


Exquisito! Un deleite @vventisquero #wine #chile #cabernet #sauvignon #quelat #granreserva por Andrés Salinas, en Flickr​


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

fantastico!!!!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Viedma Ice Trek 01 por Carolmay, en Flickr[/IMG]


Lago Viedma por +iniclof, en Flickr


Cuevas Glaciar Viedma - El Chalten - Argentina por Pablo_Natalia, en Flickr


20091210 PNLG - Lago Viedma 137 por blogmulo, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Dusk, Puerto Cisnes por OneEighteen, en Flickr


Cisne por Wilfredo Falcón, en Flickr


Plaza de Puerto Cisnes por El Jocker, en Flickr


Iglesia Puerto Cisnes por Carlitox_Fotos, en Flickr


Puerto Cisnes por onlysilencephotographs, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Really nice images, _Peregrin Tuk_. :cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^thanx vasthrash!!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Forest near Onelli Bay. Patagonia, Argentina. por Marina & Enrique, en Flickr



Patagonia - Cerro Torre Storm por Joel Santos - Photography, en Flickr



Pura patagonia por RoxiRosita, en Flickr



PATAGONIA, ARGENTINA: a river runs through it por thejourney1972 (South America addicted), en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Ushuaia por Daniel Lgnes, en Flickr



Ushuaia por Daniel Lgnes, en Flickr


Ushuaia por Daniel Lgnes, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

[/url]
Ushuaia in Surreal Antarctica por myjavier007, en Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
Ushuaia por Daniel Lgnes, en Flickr[/IMG]


Ushuaia - Argentina por Meus óculos escuros pelo mundo, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Serious Port Official - Chile Chico, Chile por uncorneredmarket, en Flickr


EllaBertrand por tegtman, en Flickr


Chile Chico, Don Reveco Archibaldo por edoguerr, en Flickr


Amigo Patagón por tegtman, en Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Rio Baker-Chile*


Saltos del Río Baker por Patricio Jiménez Barros, en Flickr


rio baker por somirasao, en Flickr


Lo spettacolare Rio Baker por recondoontheroad, en Flickr


RIO BAKER por sergioavelino, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I missed this thread. Nice images. :cheers:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ thanx Vasthrash 

I motivate myself :lol:


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Cochamó Valley - La Junta

Gloriosa naturaleza - Valle de Cochamo (Patagonia -Chile) por Noelegroj (Thanks More 2 million Views!), en Flickr


El Anfiteatro - Valle de Cochamo (Patagonia - Chile) por Noelegroj (Thanks More 2 million Views!), en Flickr


Luna sobre granito - Valle de Cochamo (Patagonia - Chile) por Noelegroj (Thanks More 2 million Views!), en Flickr


Musgos y helechos - Valle de Cochamo (Patagonia -Chile) por Noelegroj (Thanks More 2 million Views!), en Flickr​*
it's about 6 hours walking for a little path into the mountains...I did it this summer .....6 hours of raining ...And when you come up, there is a big bonfire with a lot of people from around the world


----------

